
Of 9 Tech Co., Only Twitter Says It Wouldn't Help Build Muslim Registry - diegogcouto
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/02/of-8-tech-companies-only-twitter-says-it-would-refuse-to-help-build-muslim-registry-for-trump/
======
angersock
Way to go tech industry! Class fucking act.

What about other darlings, like Palantir?

EDIT: Struck a nerve, it seems. Look, most of the folks working on advertising
and social surveillance technology probably already _have_ registries--
detailed ones--of Muslims, or could probably generate one on short notice.

The sheer lack of introspection the folks in our industry have is always
something to behold, freaking the fuck out that Trump somehow won the election
and then the next week going right back to work building the tools of
oppression.

Maybe _that_ inability to think about your actions is worth examining.

